# Kobo Aura 2 charging



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Stupid question:  can I charge my Kobo ereader with a Kindle adapter attached to the charging cable?


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I use my Kindle charger for my Kobo so there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming it's a micro SD port, you can use an quality cord and plug combo for any device. Only caveat is sometimes actual tablets require a plug/converter that allows a higher voltage -- at least, if you want them to charge efficiently.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

